# Problems with my Craftsman Router



## bulldogrg (Sep 24, 2004)

If I use my router in the table it works perfectly. The problem I have is when I use it as a portable. Once I set the depth and tighten it down making sure it is secure and start working, if I don't keep at least my thumb on the depth adjustment ring it wants to migrate down as I am cutting. Is there something I'm doing wrong or is it a faulty router. The manual say nothing about this problem and a couple of my friends have never heard of this either, but I'm sure one of you guys might have a suggestion. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bulldog, Which model do you have? There are many different styles. I have 2 Craftsman routers. One has a depth adjustment ring that rides on ball bearings. It may or may not be the same as yours. If you get any build up of sawdust under the plastic collar it slips, and is difficult to adjust. You need to remove the motor from the base to clean it. When you do be prepared for the ball bearings to go flying. It's loads of fun trying to get them back in the groove they ride in. Another possibility is the ball bearings have slipped out of the groove. I had trouble on mine with this. Again, cleaning and careful reassembly is in order. Make sure the cam tensioner is tight when flipped to the lock position. Hope this cures the slipping but dont hold your breath.


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

Sounds like it could be like one I used to have. I ended up getting a couple of hose clamps and connected them. Put them around the body and once set up, tightened them down. Never slipped after that.


----------



## bulldogrg (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. I know there are no ball bearings in mine. The model I have is only a couple of years old and the depth adjustment is a large red ring and movable black ring that has an imperial scale on it. The thing I can't understand is why it works fine upside down but I have all my problems when it is right side up.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bulldog, what is the model number? If it is a couple years old it is most likely a Ryobi built model. Is there a T shaped piece under the top cover to lock and unlock the shaft? Is there a knob you turn to lock the depth setting? If the model number is gone off the case then perhaps you can supply a photo of it? We are trying to help.


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

When it's upside down in the table only the weight of the housing is affected by gravity when it's right side up its the weight of the motor affected by gravity and the motor is probably a lot heavier than the housing.


----------



## Cubbie (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds alot like the Craftsmen "professional" fixed base POS that I got for xmas a couple years ago.. sounds exactly like the model 'aniceone2hold' is talking about.. Even when the depth lock knob is turned, it will still wander..

Thankfully I have a brand new Hitachi M12V on it's way from Amazon.com


----------



## bulldogrg (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys. It sounds like there might be nothing I can do about it but I'll keep trying. Been a busy couple of months( joys of working nights ), I'll get the model number as soon as I can. Thanks again.


----------



## mantelmaker (May 16, 2005)

I had that same router and it had a tendency to slip also. I felt that the locking mechanism failed to provide adequate tension. After destroying my last piece of oak on a Sunday, I decided to permanently mount the router in a table. I replaced the tension cam with a bolt and nut and permanently fixed the height for fluting. Ultimately it found its way to the garbage. Bob


----------



## boardfoot (Aug 13, 2005)

I have the same Craftsman router and have similar problems with it. It's also the reason I don't buy any power tools with the name Craftsman on it anymore. They make very poor quality power tools. I have a total of 4 routers and I like my Hitachi M12V the best of all.
Good Luck!
Boardfoot


----------



## William Norman (Oct 13, 2007)

At least I know I'm not alone. I have a Craftsman 315.175130. I have the exact problem you have described. It is worse under a heavier load. I'm thinking it is a design flaw. The hose clamps might be a good temporary solution before I can get a replacment.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums William.


----------



## Edward Proulx (Dec 20, 2019)

greetings, I have a craftsmen router, when starting up the router revs up at a highspeed than shows down to a slower speed or lower power that bogs down. Do I need to change out bushings?


----------

